# Help! Boer buck not interested in breeding!



## ZZfarm (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello everyone. Two weeks ago I purchased my first 5 boer goats. 4 does (1yr olds) and 1 buck (4yrs old) (this is the age the seller told me, so I'm not absolutely sure of their age) I have observed them a lot and the buck is not at all interested in the does. I also have nubians (in another pen) and my 1yr old nubian buck is beside himself with attraction to the boer does hlala: so I know they have been in heat. What is going on with the Boer buck? He is huge! I don't have a scale for him but my guess is well over 200 lbs. Also his back hooves are in need of a good trimming. (I'm not real sure how to get the big fella to let me trim them yet. I usually put them in my milk stand but I'm sure it will not support his weight and his neck will not fit. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Some goats mature slower than others. I would assume that's the problem here. He may not be ready to breed for another 6 months or so unfortunately. 

For trimming his hooves, tie him up to the fence real snug and press your weight against him and pull the rear leg up and trim that way. Don't be afraid to be rough with him to get the job done. Some goats will put up a fight, but it's best to just get it done quickly.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

KW he is 4 years old he should not need another 6 months to mature right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For the age check the front teeth... her is a link that will help...
http://www.sleepyzfarm.com/toothchart.html

Do you see the Does tail wagging ...with messy tails ...verbal or trying to be all over the buck?

Is he in rut? Stinky?

Other bucks that see.. another buck in with Does...gets envious and try anything he can... to get the Does attention and be number 1 ... over the other buck....even at a distance... It gets the riled up...

Is the boer over weight...acting sick.. or have painful feet..limping?
If he isn't acting right...get a temp... to make sure he isn't sick....

Has he been fed show type feeds...that can make them lazy....

To trim him...
Tie up the buck snug to a post...then rope his horns up snug to the post as well...so he cannot hit you with his horns...
If he won't stand still ... you can tie up the back leg closest to the fence......to help keep him more still..... after you are done.... go to the front.....Do one side at a time.... after your finished... untie and turn him to the other side.....Repeat....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

at 4 years he should well be able and wanting to breed any doe in heat. 
I think possibly KW saw it as 4 months old. 
One option is to separate him from the does for a while then reintroduce them; that is if he has been living with them at the previous owner. If they have been living together they should be bred though. It is possible that the other buck is interested since they are new does even if they are not in heat. 
It is also possible that he is infertile or has some issue. :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes sorry...I read that wrong...thought the buck was a year old! At four years old he should be in his prime breeding away. I have seen overweight bucks not breeding as "active" as bucks in ideal weight. I've also seen bucks that, if kept constantly with does, they get lazy and don't get the job done as well. Maybe try seperating him in a pen next to the does so when they come in heat he can smell them and then put him in with them. If it still doesn't work then I may just consider selling if he were mine. 

Is it possible he's already covered them? Maybe when you weren't around?


----------



## ZZfarm (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow! such great information! He is a very smelly buck and even though his hooves need trimming i don't notice him limping. The previous owner did have him with the does all summer though. I'll try separating them for a while and see if he becomes a little more interested. I suppose they could already be bread and my young nubian buck is just a bit over zeallous toward the new "ladies" in town. The does aren't very verbal but they have been "drippy" at the back end area and they seem to enjoy teasing  the nubian buck on the other side of the fence. Thanks for the great information. This is my first breeding season so I need all the advice I can get.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I think they could be already bred. Just because he's not acting an idiot
doesn't mean he won't breed a doe in heat. If you can tease them 
with the Nubian, I'd do that to be sure.


----------

